# wax over tung oil



## jomem (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello,

I have several scroll saw bowls that I have made in "Santa's workshop" for the holidays. I have sanded them smooth to 600-1000 grit. Applied Danish oil to make the colors pop & then 4 coats of gloss tung oil. They have a mirror finish. My question is, should I apply a wax finish? Is their benefits, is it worth it, can it be done, should it be done?

Thanks in advance everyone,

jomem


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I'd just leave 'em alone. Why wax if the finish is what ya want?
Is the "tung oil" a boiled tung oil finish or just plain old tung oil? If it is a tung finish, wax won't hurt.
I would like to see a scroll saw bowl.
Bill


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I agree with Bill. If it is looking that nice, I would leave it alone.


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

On my clocks I use either tung or danish wood oil and I always hard wax over. I think the finish is good. Here's my latest clock. you be the judge. https://picasaweb.google.com/110777730474368654795/M9AnniversaryClock?feat=directlink#5676135373070113778


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I use the wax over tung-oil (Waterlox Original) but that is when I don't take it to high gloss.

So it depends what look you want. You can put wax on just about anything, but on your project it will bring the "mirror finish" down to a more satin sheen


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Note: "Is" versus "contains".

When a product includes tung oil as an ingredient along with other ingredients, it "contains" tung oil. Therefore, it is NOT tung oil.
When pure tung oil is used, it "is" tung oil.
It's like the difference between chicken and chicken soup. One "is" chicken and the other "contains" chicken.

There really isn't a product known as "boiled" tung oil finish. However, "tung oil finish" usually means a product that "contains" some tung oil and other ingredients. There are no standards on what ingredients should be included in a product labled as "tung oil finish."

Waterlox "contains" tung oil. It is NOT a type or brand of tung oil. More importantly, Waterlox is a fully cooked varnish made from tung oil and phenolic resins. It is an oil varnish - it does not "contain" free tung oil. It's like custard, that "contains" egg, milk and sugar that have been cooked together to produce something different.

So called "Danish Oil" is not a type of oil, it is a product that "contains" oil. There are no standards for Danish Oil recipes. Each manufacturer is free to call their products "Danish Oil" without regard for the ingredients that they choose to include, nor the types of oil(s) used.

Blessings,
Bro. Tenzin


----------

